# Back in the UK



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

Just an update to say it was the right decision we all came back to the UK at least we can say we tried it and it wasn't for us. I missed everyone so much, my eldest son daughter in-law and 2 granddaughters came back to and my son is playing football back with his old team he eventually got paid after 2 years from Peyia, my middle son has settled back and is working and my youngest daughter has settled back at her old school it's as if she never left so a good nearly 3 years experience in Cyprus which we loved. If anyone wants to know anything regarding work, cost of living etc just ask.

Thanks
Cherie x


----------



## Bubblehead (Oct 6, 2011)

Hiya Cherie,
I am thinking of moving to Cyprus with my wife in about 4 years time. Do you mind me asking you why you moved back to the UK after living in Cyprus for 3 years. Was it purely that you missed your family? How did you find living in Cyprus, was it all you wanted and expected it to be? Was it harder than you expected? Did you find work or did you not need to? Sorry for all the questions but as you know it is a huge decision to move and I would apreciate your advice


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just an update to say it was the right decision we all came back to the UK at least we can say we tried it and it wasn't for us. I missed everyone so much, my eldest son daughter in-law and 2 granddaughters came back to and my son is playing football back with his old team he eventually got paid after 2 years from Peyia, my middle son has settled back and is working and my youngest daughter has settled back at her old school it's as if she never left so a good nearly 3 years experience in Cyprus which we loved. If anyone wants to know anything regarding work, cost of living etc just ask.
> 
> ...


Hi Cherie

I am glad you have settled back so easily sometimes its difficult trying to go back, we are also from wales but we are leaving cyprus to go back to spain where we lived for 10 years and still have roots there. Like you said you gave it a go and i m sure you have some great experiences but experiences are not always enough

How are you finding wales ? whioch part are you xx


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Bubblehead said:


> Hiya Cherie,
> I am thinking of moving to Cyprus with my wife in about 4 years time. Do you mind me asking you why you moved back to the UK after living in Cyprus for 3 years. Was it purely that you missed your family? How did you find living in Cyprus, was it all you wanted and expected it to be? Was it harder than you expected? Did you find work or did you not need to? Sorry for all the questions but as you know it is a huge decision to move and I would apreciate your advice


Hi

I did miss my friends and family so much but I was very lucky that my immediate family all came with me that was my husband My son, wife and 2 grandchildren my middle son and my daughter I also have a brother who already lives there. We had our own business, my eldest was a footballer there and my middle boy helped in the family business. My daughter attended local private English School. At first it was fantastic but as time went on we seemed to be working more and more not through choice but we had to if we wanted to pay bills, rent Schooling etc. We found if you have children especially young children unless you have a large sum of money to come with, it is expensive. Ideal for retired or young people wanting to come for the summer. Even ideal for a couple without children. But with a family I would say think again if you are coming expecting to make a living straight away because it is very difficult. It is a lovely place to live the people are lovely but never felt like home and the heat did eventually become to much for me and I use to worship the sun.

Hope this helps
Cherie x


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

philly said:


> Hi Cherie
> 
> I am glad you have settled back so easily sometimes its difficult trying to go back, we are also from wales but we are leaving cyprus to go back to spain where we lived for 10 years and still have roots there. Like you said you gave it a go and i m sure you have some great experiences but experiences are not always enough
> 
> How are you finding wales ? whioch part are you xx


Hi

We are in North Wales and so pleased to be back with the sea one side and the mountains the other. What part of Spain we also love Spain Marbella way.


----------



## Bubblehead (Oct 6, 2011)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> I did miss my friends and family so much but I was very lucky that my immediate family all came with me that was my husband My son, wife and 2 grandchildren my middle son and my daughter I also have a brother who already lives there. We had our own business, my eldest was a footballer there and my middle boy helped in the family business. My daughter attended local private English School. At first it was fantastic but as time went on we seemed to be working more and more not through choice but we had to if we wanted to pay bills, rent Schooling etc. We found if you have children especially young children unless you have a large sum of money to come with, it is expensive. Ideal for retired or young people wanting to come for the summer. Even ideal for a couple without children. But with a family I would say think again if you are coming expecting to make a living straight away because it is very difficult. It is a lovely place to live the people are lovely but never felt like home and the heat did eventually become to much for me and I use to worship the sun.
> 
> ...


Hiya Cherie,
Thanks for your reply. Sounds like you did have alot of family with you. Luckily all our kids are grown up now. I wont say off hand as they keep coming back :confused2: We would hopefully be able to buy a place so rent wouldn't be a problem and I will have a military pension. I have been to Cyprus twice but visiting and living are two completely different things. I think like many people I am disolusioned with the UK as things are not good and getting worse. I am not expecting Cyprus to be perfect but I am hoping for a better life like may others. I think missing our family will be a big issue for us as my parents are getting older. Thanks again for your reply

Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Mike

I have been telling people for years that it is very difficult if you have children, especially older ones who are too old to integrate into the local schools as private schooling is very expensive.
As Cherie says, if you are retired and don't need to worry about finding work it is a great place. Cost of living averages out around the same as the Uk as although some things are more expensive others are much cheaper so it balances out.
I have always said if you can afford to live in the Uk on your pension then you can afford to live here but the lifestyle is so much better and far less stressful.
I can relate to missing the family but we go to the Uk once a year to see our families and of course they love to come here to visit us. Of course elderly parents can be a worry as I am fiding with my mother at the moment. Thank heavens though that my sons are great with her and she can call on them when she needs anything.
My husband and I have been here for 7 years now and hope to God we never have to go back to the UK. We love it here.

Veronica


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Bubblehead said:


> Hiya Cherie,
> Thanks for your reply. Sounds like you did have alot of family with you. Luckily all our kids are grown up now. I wont say off hand as they keep coming back :confused2: We would hopefully be able to buy a place so rent wouldn't be a problem and I will have a military pension. I have been to Cyprus twice but visiting and living are two completely different things. I think like many people I am disolusioned with the UK as things are not good and getting worse. I am not expecting Cyprus to be perfect but I am hoping for a better life like may others. I think missing our family will be a big issue for us as my parents are getting older. Thanks again for your reply
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike

What area are you looking at and are you looking to work?

You are right many people are becoming disolusioned with life in UK and it will get worst - so many people are out of work - so many cuts taking place it's all very depressing!


----------

